# Im about out of Bilberry, what should i try next?



## jonnywells (Dec 29, 2006)

Im coming to the last of my Bilberry wheel cleaner, its done me good for the last 15 odd months but now time to buy somthing else.

When i brought it 15 months ago it was the nuts stuff  but i know how the "scene" moves on so wondered what people are raging about these days for a weekly/2 weekly cleaner that wont strip sealant.


----------



## Scotty B (Jul 1, 2009)

If it was the nuts 15 months ago it still will be. I wouldn't change, but that's just me.


----------



## Oakey22 (Feb 12, 2010)

bilberry is still spot on mate


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

try some espuma revolution, it is a great product imo. I bought this and diablo at the same time, diablo is also top product and smells great but i think the espuma works better and is easier to use


----------



## rusey93 (Dec 24, 2008)

Smartwheels, imo no different to Bilberry but cheaper


----------



## spanerman (Aug 28, 2008)

I still love my bilberry


----------



## Michael172 (Jun 9, 2007)

Well stik with what you know, ive been using it for a few months and it seems to work well. Just got some diablo to try out, but not used it yet.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Auto Smart Smart Wheels - 5L for £15, and it's better than Bilberry IMO


----------



## Lump (Nov 6, 2008)

Diablo wheel gel :thumb:


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

i use this i4detailing one

http://www.i4detailing.co.uk/acatalog/Bright_Wheels_5L_2.html

i dilute it 20-1 sometimes, very good wheel cleaner imo. Not sure if its a strong alkaline or what, but at such a dilution rate it cleans well and doesnt seem to effect the sealants i use

edit: it lasts a lifetime to as its 5 litres


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I need to try smart wheels.

Russ?


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2010)

None, just a shampoo.

You say that the wheels are sealed, so you just need a shampoo not a dedicated (and in terms of bilberry and smart wheels) and agressive wheel cleaner.

However, if you need a wheel cleaner, Diablo :thumb:


----------



## grant_evans (Mar 2, 2008)

agree with russ, smartwheels is great, much stronger than bilberry IMO so it goes a lot further. only paid £12 for mine


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2010)

Stronger isnt always better.

:thumb:


----------



## grant_evans (Mar 2, 2008)

matt1263 said:


> Stronger isnt always better.
> 
> :thumb:


well when i can dilute it at 15-20:1 instead of 3-4:1 it is


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

serious performance ultra wheel gel or espuma revolution for me


----------



## abd1973 (Aug 27, 2007)

-Kev- said:


> serious performance ultra wheel gel or espuma revolution for me


Beaten too it again :thumb:

Another good product from SP


----------



## spanerman (Aug 28, 2008)

I want to try these wheel gels, can anyone recomend a good one?

Sam.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

spanerman said:


> I want to try these wheel gels, can anyone recomend a good one?
> 
> Sam.


the serious performance one is a gel, the CG diablo one seems well reccomended too


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

abd1973 said:


> Beaten too it again :thumb:
> 
> Another good product from SP


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Dodo mellow yellow. You'll be amazed at it's cleaning power compared to all these other wheel cleaners.


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

Bucket of APC and the EZ Detail brush.


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Autobrite Very Cherry, wicked stuff


----------



## Miguelgomes (Apr 9, 2009)

jonnywells said:


> Im coming to the last of my Bilberry wheel cleaner, its done me good for the last 15 odd months but now time to buy somthing else.
> 
> When i brought it 15 months ago it was the nuts stuff  but i know how the "scene" moves on so wondered what people are raging about these days for a weekly/2 weekly cleaner that wont strip sealant.


For a cleaner that wont strip, you can use regular car shampoo, or a weak mix of bilberry :thumb:


----------



## david.celica (Sep 21, 2009)

I am still using Bilberry and im still happy with its preformance tho i mite give something else a go after itds finished, i do have a bottle of dodo mellow yellow aswell


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

only just tried smartwheels after using espuma

both on par with each other, good products and trade prices


----------



## ScoobyDan (Aug 26, 2006)

Autobrite Verry Cherry is really good.


----------



## liamsxa (Nov 3, 2007)

just a question silver colored wheels that start to yellow in some areas is this yellowing removable?


----------



## condition1 (Jun 10, 2006)

RussZS said:


> Auto Smart Smart Wheels - 5L for £15, and it's better than Bilberry IMO


Hi where can you get this for £15? cheapes I can see is 19 plus shipping?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

condition1 said:


> Hi where can you get this for £15? cheapes I can see is 19 plus shipping?


local autosmart rep 
you can contact SueJ on here (think that's her username) and she'll get you your nearest reps phone number


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

liamsxa said:


> just a question silver colored wheels that start to yellow in some areas is this yellowing removable?


does come off, may need a stronger mix of product, also tardis and get in about it with an old microfibre cloth

:thumb:


----------



## Michael172 (Jun 9, 2007)

ive bagged some Espuma Revolution to try, currently testing diablo too which i like but dont see why id use it over bilberry right now. Right now Bilberry is great and works well + its cheap.


----------



## JordanTypeR (Mar 13, 2010)

Ok, sorry if I'm being a bit thick here, but what wheel cleaners will strip protection off your wheels?

Bilberry, Mellow Yellow, Smart Wheels, Very Cherry, or are they all safe for a weekly wash?


----------

